# thought I'd say hi:)



## ks - learning to fly (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi Everyone  Just thought I'd say hi!  My name is Kris and I am in my 3rd of training in WTF Tae Kwon Do. I am testing for 1st Degree Black Belt on Saturday - April 7th and am competing in my 9th tournament on April 14th. Looking forward to learning a lot from what appears to be many members with YEARS of experience!!

***bows***   Kris        :ultracool


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 29, 2012)

ks - learning to fly said:


> Hi Everyone  Just thought I'd say hi!  My name is Kris and I am in my 3rd of training in WTF Tae Kwon Do. I am testing for 1st Degree Black Belt on Saturday - April 7th and am competing in my 9th tournament on April 14th. Looking forward to learning a lot from what appears to be many members with YEARS of experience!!
> 
> ***bows***   Kris        :ultracool



Welcome to MT!  I hope you have a great time here.


----------



## Instructor (Mar 29, 2012)

Welcome, good luck with your tournaments.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 29, 2012)

Welcome aboard, Kris. This is a great place to hang out in, enjoy...................


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 29, 2012)

Welcome to MT, and good luck with both your grading and your tourney.


----------



## sfs982000 (Mar 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Welcome to MT.  I am sure you will enjoy.


----------



## MJS (Mar 29, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## OKenpo942 (Apr 2, 2012)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Yondanchris (Apr 3, 2012)

Welcome to MT! Break a leg at your test! 

Chris


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 3, 2012)

Sandanchris said:


> Welcome to MT! Break a leg at your test!
> 
> Chris



Would that count as a pass or a fail?


----------

